

Lenovo only made about $250,000 on its deal with Superfish - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/02/27/lenovo-got-very-little-from-superfish-deal/

======
mindslight
The company wouldn't be the primary beneficiary. It's the high level manager /
executive that came up with the idea, probably got a good bonus for it, and
more importantly had something to point to if asked to justify his position.
Ultimately, this is where all the hare brained schemes for things better left
alone arise from.

------
vlucas
Seems like such a small amount of money to betray your users for. They are
paying a much higher price for that now, no doubt.

------
taksintik
Wow.. This might go down as one of the worst decisions of the decade.

